# Verzauberunskunst



## 666Merlin666 (21. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr lieben!!!

Bin Verzauberer der stufe 225, wo finde ich einen Verzauberungsmeister in der allianz.
Ich wäre glücklich, wenn mir einer sagen könnte wo ich so einen finde?



Mir Verzaubernden grüßen


                  Merlin


----------



## paddel (22. März 2007)

666Merlin666 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr lieben!!!
> 
> Bin Verzauberer der stufe 225, wo finde ich einen Verzauberungsmeister in der allianz.
> Ich wäre glücklich, wenn mir einer sagen könnte wo ich so einen finde?
> ...





uldaman steht die gute. gehst zum hintereingang rein, und dann den ersten weg rechts, dann kommt rechts ne grube, da gehste links oben vorbei und dann unten rechts in die gruppe rein. dort bombst die scorpions weg, dann taucht die auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nielor (22. März 2007)

Sagt der alte Lehrer (wo man vorher war) einem nicht auch immer, wo man nun hinmuss?


----------



## Keyfun (22. März 2007)

Ja, tut er. Aber viele kümmert das ja nicht :rolleys:
Wozu gibts schließlich foren? xD
Achja, das mit dem Bomben und reingehen und so ist vllt. etwas unpraktisch wenn man nicht hoch genug ist ^^
Ich brauch als 53 mage immer noch irgendjemand der heilzt oder so. Zum glück wollen mich immer alle dabeihaben ^^


----------



## Tobi_frag (22. März 2007)

zum glück konnte ich  schleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (22. März 2007)

geht glaub ich auch in shatrath auf der terasse der sehr einfach mal nen mage fragen ob der dir nen portal macht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansalamun (22. März 2007)

Genau Shattratt.

Mein Druide hab ich da gestern auch hinporten lassen.Der Verzauberer ist oben auf der Terasse der Seher


----------



## 666Merlin666 (22. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr lieben!!!

Wollte vom Rotkammgebirge ins ödland, wurde total aufgerieben.

Wo ist die terrasse der Seher, wie komme ich am besten dahin, so gefahrlos wie möglich, war auch noch auf der terrasse des Schöpfers, dort ist eine Höhle, ist das der richtige weg?


Mit verzaubernden Grüßen



Merlin


----------



## Alcasim (22. März 2007)

Shattrath ist in der Scherbenwelt... Eine Hauptstadt (Wie Stormwind, Ironforge, Exodar oder Darnassus). Unter Lvl 58 kannst du nur mit einem Hexenmeister oder mit einem Magier rein. Dann einfach ne Stadtwache fragen wo der Verzauberungslehrer is... Sind alle in einem Haus (1-375)


----------



## Izmiel (23. März 2007)

Da ich aber die Aldor gewählt habe, gehts leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

